# How do I make porridge nice



## osarge

I've seen loads of threads recommending porridge as a great breakfast meal, with added protein, but how do I make it taste nice. It's just so hard to get it down my neck especially first thing in the morning. Hopefully a bit more taste will help me out.


----------



## gingernut

osarge said:


> I've seen loads of threads recommending porridge as a great breakfast meal, with added protein, but how do I make it taste nice. It's just so hard to get it down my neck especially first thing in the morning. Hopefully a bit more taste will help me out.


Is flavoured protein not enough?


----------



## MaxwellJ

Yup which flavour are u using, an mixing with what? Milk or water? I would skip the added protein and just hit the oats and eggs (separate of course)


----------



## yannyboy

My breakfast at the mo is 300ml liquid egg whites, 30g whey, 150g oats, 30g mixed nuts, benecol yogurt, all blended up and drank, easiest way of getting 950 calories down first thing!


----------



## DanJohns

Is honey any good? 3tsp with skimmed milk


----------



## yannyboy

Honey contains simple sugars as does milk, better off using a sweetener like stevia, sucralose


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Bet that shake is awesome Yann!! What flavour yoghurt do u use or do u mix it up with different 1s?? How do the almonds fair in the blender??


----------



## yannyboy

I have strawberry whey and yogurt, the almonds don't break up completely but it's the easiest way to get the calories in so early


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Fair1 buddy!! Mines just my 30g oats with 50g Pro6 and 300ml water!! May have to get some almonds in!!!


----------



## MattHart

i throw in a handful of raisins/sultanas and cinnamon with mine  tastes amazing!


----------



## Neil R

At the moment I just add water, stir and leave to stand for a minute...but I'm not eating for taste 

When not dieting, i like to add dried fruts & nuts, gives it a hot flapjack kinda taste.

I'm also quite partial to adding cinnamon.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Have sugarpuffs instead..


----------



## Ben_Dover

What wrong with a scoop of vanilla whey? Delicious!


----------



## EXTREME

I used to use cinnamon when competing. Now I'd put in a scoop of chocolate Extreme Whey.


----------



## cblack1466868042

As already mentioned adding some flavored whey is a good way of introducing flavor, dried raisins is also a good shout for adding texture.

But I've found the key to making it more tolerable, as simple as it sounds, is getting the consistency right. Experiment by making it a little dryer/runnier and you might be surprised!


----------



## Pip1466868042

I put jumbo oats in a bowl with handful of almonds and a few raisins.

Add boiling water just a touch to cover then leave to stand overnight

In the morning mix in a scoop of whey and eat (cold).

Taste is delicious. On early shifts I have to be up at 4 so this is ideal for me.

Not to mention quite filling.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Never thought of having it cold!! May have to give this a try!!!

If ur bulking maybe add some PB and a handful of dried fruit!!


----------



## Shambo

love porridge with some banana extreme whey its awsome


----------



## Alladin

Add some grated apple, raisins and cinnamon or some pro6 vanilla and peanut butter crunchy or smooth


----------

